
Pagedown - A JavaScript Markdown converter and editor - superchink
http://code.google.com/p/pagedown/
======
ya3r
This is the parser that stackoverflow uses for Markdown parsing.

BTW: Google won't let me (my IP being from Iran) to access that repository, so
maybe someone can make a clone of it on Github.

~~~
troels
Sure, here you go: <https://github.com/troelskn/pagedown>

~~~
ya3r
Thanks

------
chrisacky
Here is the actual demo which I wish was easier to find!

<http://pagedown.googlecode.com/hg/demo/browser/demo.html>

~~~
chrisacky
Also, I should add, that this project is actually better than the WMD version
of StackOverflows Markdown for the pure reason (as I've already identified),
you can have multiple textareas on the same page which support the Markdown
editor. (I struggled and gave up trying to get the SO editor to do that, it
just wasn't possible from the current version).

